# Birth Certificate



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ok, OH thinks this is a silly question, so it probably is, but...

Does a copy of a birth certificate run out? I need one and don't have one as I left the original in Colombia, one copy in Bilbao, etc and now find that I have to ask for another copy.
What if they ask for the original???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, OH thinks this is a silly question, so it probably is, but...
> 
> Does a copy of a birth certificate run out? I need one and don't have one as I left the original in Colombia, one copy in Bilbao, etc and now find that I have to ask for another copy.
> What if they ask for the original???


Cant you apply for one from the UK?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, OH thinks this is a silly question, so it probably is, but...
> 
> Does a copy of a birth certificate run out? I need one and don't have one as I left the original in Colombia, one copy in Bilbao, etc and now find that I have to ask for another copy.
> What if they ask for the original???


You should be able to get one from the UK. I lost mine and got a copy of the original quite a few years ago now from Registry House (I think thats what its called) in London. It looks like the original and has been accepted as such when applying for a passport. Only thing was I had to go in person so dont know how it would work if you are applying for it from here.

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Cant you apply for one from the UK?


Yes, you can even do it on internet in reply to Caz. I. But I wanted to know if it has an expiry date like when you ask for a copy of the empadronamiento here 'cos if it does, that will affect when I ask for it. I asked them, but they never got back to me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> You should be able to get one from the UK. I lost mine and got a copy of the original quite a few years ago now from Registry House (I think thats what its called) in London. It looks like the original and has been accepted as such when applying for a passport. Only thing was I had to go in person so dont know how it would work if you are applying for it from here.
> 
> Caz.I


I got a copy from Catherine House in London years ago, and when I got home I discovered they'd written in the year as the year I'd asked for the copy, making me a newly born!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> You should be able to get one from the UK. I lost mine and got a copy of the original quite a few years ago now from Registry House (I think thats what its called) in London. It looks like the original and has been accepted as such when applying for a passport. Only thing was I had to go in person so dont know how it would work if you are applying for it from here.


You can only apply for birth certificate from General Register Office (GRO) in UK if the birth has been registered in England or Wales (apply separately for Scottish or NI birth) or through a British consulate. Under UK law, there is no obligation to register a foreign birth, though for British citizens it's recommended as it makes things easier in the future and you can obtain certificates from GRO.
To order certificate from abroad, apply online through Registration Services - Certificate Ordering Service
There is no expiry date as such for certificates, but sometimes you are required to submit a certificate issued within 12 months of birth or certificate has to be obtained within a specified period (no older than 3 months, say).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joppa said:


> You can only apply for birth certificate from General Register Office (GRO) in UK if the birth has been registered in England or Wales (apply separately for Scottish or NI birth) or through a British consulate. Under UK law, there is no obligation to register a foreign birth, though for British citizens it's recommended as it makes things easier in the future and you can obtain certificates from GRO.
> To order certificate from abroad, apply online through Registration Services - Certificate Ordering Service
> There is no expiry date as such for certificates, but sometimes you are required to submit a certificate issued within 12 months of birth or certificate has to be obtained within a specified period (no older than 3 months, say).


OK, so if the copy of the birth certificate isn't going to run out I can go ahead and order one now


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I got a copy from Catherine House in London years ago, and when I got home I discovered they'd written in the year as the year I'd asked for the copy, making me a newly born!


Lol. Brilliant. If I were you I would hold on to that one, you never know how handy it could be in the future!


----------

